# Felt Zc Bike



## jimbean (Jun 28, 2010)

newspaper classifieds had a Felt bike for sell for $3k.

When i went to look at it, it was latest year Zc frame with Shimano 105's. In further research, it looks like the components are the Felt Z5's. FSA Crank w/ 105 components...wheels are the stock mavic wheels. Pretty much looks like the Felt Z5 w/ a Zc Frame. 

Isn't this too expensive for pretty much a Z5 bike? The bike is in very good condition...no scratches, nothing....except for some wear on the tires. can someone help me out with the frame and if it is worth it compared to a Z5 and how much i should offer? What should a bike like this go for if I was going to buy brand new.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

jimbean said:


> newspaper classifieds had a Felt bike for sell for $3k.
> 
> When i went to look at it, it was latest year Zc frame with Shimano 105's. In further research, it looks like the components are the Felt Z5's. FSA Crank w/ 105 components...wheels are the stock mavic wheels. Pretty much looks like the Felt Z5 w/ a Zc Frame.
> 
> Isn't this too expensive for pretty much a Z5 bike? The bike is in very good condition...no scratches, nothing....except for some wear on the tires. can someone help me out with the frame and if it is worth it compared to a Z5 and how much i should offer? What should a bike like this go for if I was going to buy brand new.


No doubt it's too expensive. For $3K you'd get that same (ZC) frame on a brand new Z4 bike with ULTEGRA instead of 105. Other parts are better too. All the info you need is on the Felt website.

HINT: compare the specs of the following:
ZC frameset
Z4 bike
Z5 bike

Z4 uses the exact same frame and fork as the ZC frameset you're looking at, except for paint
Z4 $3K list price = price of the bike you're looking at, but will probably be 10-20% less from a good bike shop.
Z4 is ULTEGRA and has better wheels and other components than the bike you're looking at 
Z4 would be BRAND NEW, WARRANTIED, SUPPORTED by the bike shop you purchase from. 
Other bike is USED, regardless of how "perfect" everything is. You aren't the original purchaser of any of this stuff, it is used without warranty or any after sale support!

So you get a brand new bike, with better components for the same or less price if you buy a Z4. Why would you even consider that overpriced thing? He has no idea what it's worth or is hoping for a clueless buyer who doesn't bother to check out alternatives.

Me? I think $2,000 would be a decent price (i.e. the Z5 list price) for that USED "ZC/105 bike", preferably less. To me, even with the superior frame/fork over the Z5, the bike isn't worth any more than a brand new Z5 because it is USED and lacks warranty and shop support.


----------

